# Visa exemption stamps



## Owenwp (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey everyone. 

Can someone help me understand the visa exemption rules? I've been in Vietnam for the past 6 months, but traveled to Thailand a bit in the past year. I got Visa exemptions in November 2015, December 2015, and January 2016. I'll be going back to Bangkok January 2017 for 2 weeks to meet a friend. 

I've heard different things about Visa Exemption stamp rules - one being that you get 3 a year. I'm unsure about where I stand. 
Do I need to go to a Thai embassy before I return for my vacation? 

Thanks, 
Owen


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Owenwp said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Can someone help me understand the visa exemption rules? I've been in Vietnam for the past 6 months, but traveled to Thailand a bit in the past year. I got Visa exemptions in November 2015, December 2015, and January 2016. I'll be going back to Bangkok January 2017 for 2 weeks to meet a friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Owen,

The Thailand page has been quite during the holidays. I'm showing two Thai embassy's in Vietnam. 
If no help here, check This Search Page for the Thai embassy closest to you. Contacting them should give you the legal info you need.


Best Of Luck,

Jet Lag


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

There was a rule change concerning visa exempt entries published in the Royal Gazette on Dec 1st.

It states that effective Dec 31st entering thailand on a visa exempt entry via a land border is limited to TWO entries per calendar year. 

As yet there is NO limit (and NO official rule) on the number of times you can enter thailand on a visa exempt stamp by air. There are reports of people being taken aside and questioned when flying in with more than 3-4 visa exempt stamps, but AFAIK, no one has been denied entry, just cautioned to "get a real visa".

You might want to pick up a 60 day single entry tourist visa at the thai consulate in either Hanoi or Saigon. 

Single entry 60 day tourist visas are FREE at Every thai consulate in the world until Feb 28, 2017.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tod-daniels said:


> There was a rule change concerning visa exempt entries published in the Royal Gazette on Dec 1st.
> 
> It states that effective Dec 31st entering thailand on a visa exempt entry via a land border is limited to TWO entries per calendar year.
> 
> ...


*This is a thread hijack..
Tod, it's good to see you here again. It's been so long that this old man was starting to wonder of you were still wondering the earth or if you had finally used your passport to venture elsewhere.

Welcome back and Happy New Year!!*


----------

